

What are the most surprisingly useful PHP functions? - lihaoyi
http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-most-surprisingly-useful-PHP-functions

======
debacle
> extract() - dynamically destroy local scope

Very nice.

> class_alias() - dependency injection the PHP way

Didn't know about that one. That's messed up.

> __halt_compiler()

What?

